# Question



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Okay, i have one pair of classic frills that always sits on the nest and never gets off. They dont seem to want to lay eggs so i was thinking could i put 2 babys from another pair when they are just born under them? I could put dummy eggs under them till the other pairs babys hatch then put the babies under the pair that wont lay. Would this work or do youngsters need to be with there babies for the 1st few days?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pigeon lower said:


> Okay, i have one pair of classic frills that always sits on the nest and never gets off. They dont seem to want to lay eggs so i was thinking could i put 2 babys from another pair when they are just born under them? I could put dummy eggs under them till the other pairs babys hatch then put the babies under the pair that wont lay. Would this work or do youngsters need to be with there babies for the 1st few days?


they don't seem to want to lay eggs,?? so why did you put dummy eggs under them.. are you saying they are not giving up on their dummy eggs after they layed some real ones, how did you know to give them dummy eggs...? sorry it doesn't take much to confuse me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

Pigeon lower said:


> Okay, i have one pair of classic frills that always sits on the nest and never gets off. They dont seem to want to lay eggs so i was thinking could i put 2 babys from another pair when they are just born under them? I could put dummy eggs under them till the other pairs babys hatch then put the babies under the pair that wont lay. Would this work or do youngsters need to be with there babies for the 1st few days?


 yes that will most likely work long as they are sitting on fake eggs at the time, you can put the babys right under them after they hatch without any problems .. sounds to me as though this hen has stopped laying but still going thru the motions so they would make great fosters for sure  
p.s. just when you do it keep an eye on them at first to make sure they dont reject them you will know right off if they are going to .


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Put the dummy eggs under the hen that isn't laying at the same time the other pair lays. When the eggs hatch, give the babies to the pair with the dummy eggs. ACTUALLY, what I would do is just give them ONE baby.....if they take care of it fine, then you'll know next time. If for some reason they DON'T take care of it, you can just put the one baby back under it's real parents with it's brother/sister and no one is the wiser. 
If you take both babies and then, say, 4 or 5 days later, they decide they don't want to take care of them, then most likely the real parents will have moved on and won't except them either......then guess who MOMMY will be?? LOL


----------

